# kronos



## CoolLife24 (Nov 11, 2019)

I am having trouble logging in on kronos. It will not let me log in. The confusing thing about it is it usually works randomly after some time. Anyone know what do with this issue.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Nov 11, 2019)

It's pretty normal for it to be glitchy. If I can't sign on I usually wait a bit than I can sign on.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 12, 2019)

https://mytimemobile.target.com/wfc


----------



## Meebz (Nov 12, 2019)

I also have been having issues with kronos. there are three different applications on my i tunes app store then all three require a server?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 12, 2019)

Meebz said:


> I also have been having issues with kronos. there are three different applications on my i tunes app store then all three require a server?


Yes.


----------



## Meebz (Nov 12, 2019)

How do get past that and get into kronos?


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 12, 2019)

oh look another Kronos thread


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 12, 2019)

Use link above


----------

